# Acid Nasty Cigar Review - The name fits



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Interesting shape. The name of the cigar I thought, (or hoped) would not be telling of the experience. I should have guessed that since it did no...

Read the full review here: Acid Nasty Cigar Review - The name fits


----------



## Amlique (Sep 9, 2009)

It really was gross!


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

I have a friend that love Acid cigars. He bought me 5 of these for my birthday - I put them in a separate humi jar. I can not bring my self to try this cigar.


----------



## Amlique (Sep 9, 2009)

Give it a try. If anything, it is a quick smoke, so you will not waste a lot of time if you don't like it yourself. 
I am not exactly a fan of Acid cigars, but I do enjoy a couple of them. Ming and the Cold Tea Infusion, depending on the time and place.
Give a Nasty a try, and let me know what you think.


----------

